# Regular Nail Clippers or Dremel?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Personally I don't use either. Oakly gets lots of walks on pavement so they stay nice and short. My sister swears by the dremel tool. She has the cordless one that isn't quite as noisy as the plug in version.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I would go dremel. They get alot shorter and thr quick goes back faster. The noise is a non-issue. If they can get used to a blower or a vaccum noise they can ajust to a dremel.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I use regular clippers. My boys would be petrified of a dremel. They don't like noises especially near them. They are big chickens!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I personally do both. I clip to remove excess and dremmel to round out the edges and push the quicks back. If your dog's nails are touching the ground when she walks, they are too long.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I use regular clippers. I tried doing both at one time and the vibration or the noise got to them so instead of messing up the nail cutting I just went back to the old clippers.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I've always used the dremel for the past 20 years. SunnyRose actually falls asleep while I dremel her nails. Now Jasmine on the other hand never would get used to it. I use clippers on her and then it takes two of us! Most dogs get used to the dremel fine though - she is an exception! Maybe a friend of yours or your dad may have one you could try before you actually go get one. I would suggest turning it on low speed and just letting the dog come close to it so she gets used to the sound first. Then try one nail. Use a light touch as you can dremel lots of nail fairly quickly. What I like about the dremel is if you hit the quick it cauterizes it quickly and the dog really never feels it.

Jazzys Mom


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I use both. When our last dog, Kimo, was a puppy I accidentally cut the quick and he never let me forget it... clipping his nails became a real ordeal for both of us... then I 'discovered' the Dremel and nail trimming became a breeze. Use the sanding bands (80-grit is best) instead of a grinding wheel, as the bands have a bigger circumference and resist building heat, also they don't clog up, just be sure to change them often enough. One big advantage of the Dremel is that its almost impossible to cut the quick as your dog can feel it approaching and will definitely let you know... at least I've never been able to get all the way to the quick using a Dremel. However, lately, Sidney and now Sophie are a little skittish about the Dremel and so I recently tried going back to the traditional dog nail clippers... it is soooo fast that the dogs don't seem to mind it at all. I may end up doing as FlyingQuizini does and just use the Dremel for the quick final shaping after using clippers.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone...what's the best dremel to get? What brand...and not too expensive...my mom has a Christmas budget.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

I got a cordless one from walmart for about $20 I think works great. A little blue black'en'decker


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a Dremmel MultiPro. 7.2 volts... Model 770. Probably $40 at a hardward or megastore (Walmart, etc.) Has two speeds. I mostly use "high". Sorry that I don't know how many RPMs (or whatever) "high" actually is... it doensn't say. It's cordless.


----------

